# Photo Gallery: Pics of Audi from CES 2012



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

We've got a load more information to run likely tonight and throughout the rest of the week but we wanted to get our photos from our first day at CES up for your enjoyment. When perusing the collection make sure to check out the shots of the production interior for the upcoming MQB Audi A3, shots of a new 4G Audi connect running in an A7 and photos of a groundbreaking new heads up display from Audi. See them all after the jump.

* PHOTO GALLERY: Event Photos from CES 2012 *


----------

